# Newbie first cycle



## ATyler (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am really looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.                  
Length 10 weeks
Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
Weeks 1-10 GP Anastrozole .5 mg per day (continue to run this for 10 days after cycle)

I am 19 years old been seriously training for 2 and a half years. 5'10 185 body fat about 10%. If i can get any feedback I would appreciate it.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ATyler* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am really looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.
> Length 10 weeks
> Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
> Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
> ...



ATyler, I'm glad you're doing your research, and your proposed cycle looks reasonable. You might want to forgo the dbol for this first cycle (up to you), and you'll have to play it by ear with the adex - some guys don't need that much suppression; you DO need SOME estrogen or you'll feel like hell and won't make gains. 

Now, that all being said - you are 19, and presumably full of test. Could you elaborate more on your stall - do you mean to say you're gaining weight, but not strength? Or that you are not gaining weight? 

If it's the former, I'd suggest getting a hormone panel because there's no good reason a young man eating enough calories to gain weight SHOULDN'T be making strength gains to go along with those size gains. 

If it's the latter - if you're simply not gaining weight, then it isn't gear that you need - but I'll wait to hear back before I continue. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 3, 2010)

Up until about six months ago I was gaining both weight and strength fairly easy but then all of a sudden both my strength and weight gains were almost none exsitent. I completly changed both my diet and work out which helped a little for strength gains for bi's and tri's but everything else was at a stand still. I even lost about 40 pounds on my bench and have yet to gain any of that back. I eat about 180 grams of protein a day and aroun 4,500 calories. Thanks for the reply any feedback helps.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

What's your routine look like?


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, this is helpful. Do you know your other macronutrient intake? Are you tracking/preplanning and measuring/weighing your food - it would be helpful to know this. 

When you were gaining weight, were your calories 4500 a day also?


----------



## ATyler (Sep 3, 2010)

For each muscle I do about 8-12 sometimes more. Sets ranging anywhere from as low as 3 reps and as high as 12. Usually lifting 2 days on 1 day off and then two-three days on. 

When I was gaining weight I was actually eating less. I started eating more when I stopped gaining. When I first started upping my diet I preplanned calories/protein for a weeks worth of meals and have been eating pretty similar since.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

You can use a better routine than that. Google 'baby got back' and look into that. If you are inundated with songs about butts, you can probably add the word 'built'. It's authored by the nice lady who posted before your latest post. 

I'm also a fan of Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe and 5/3/1 by Jim Wendler. Pick whichever one is appealing, they are all good.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

This is very helpful. I think I understand where you're going wrong:



ATyler said:


> For each muscle I do about 8-12 sometimes more. Sets ranging anywhere from as low as 3 reps and as high as 12.



You are overtraining, and it sounds like you may be doing "bodypart" training - although I could be wrong. Can you tell me more about your workouts - for instance, what weight do you use for free, below-parallel barbell squats, off-the-floor deadlifts, bench press, power cleans, and weighted chins? This will give me a notion of your current conditioning. 



ATyler said:


> When I was gaining weight I was actually eating less. I started eating more when I stopped gaining.


When you were gaining, you were smaller than you are now. Eating more when you stopped gaining was the right thing to do. 



ATyler said:


> When I first started upping my diet I preplanned calories/protein for a weeks worth of meals and have been eating pretty similar since.


 Now that you are bigger, you must eat more than you needed to eat while you were smaller. Your current maintenance is, by your estimation, 4500 calories a day. 

Unless you eat more than this, gear or no gear, you will not gain. 

Think about it: do you think AAS will LOWER your metabolic rate? 

Kindly outline your current diet, in more detail: meal by meal, and your daily total grams protein, carb and fat. 

Also, kindly outline your current training, as requested above. If you can't figure out how to gain weight NOW, there's really no point running a cycle - you won't gain enough while you're on, and you'll just lose whatever you gained,when you come off because you won't be eating enough.


----------



## ATyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Alright I'll check those out M11.  

For bench when I do sets of three i gradually make my way up to 255. When I don't do sets of three I either do 5x5 or 10,8,6. Instead of power clean I do clean and jerk with any where from 135 to 165. With the same sets as bench. squats I do set of 12 sometimes with 225 but usually just do 5x5 with 275 or 3x3 with 285-290.
I do weighted dips sets of 12 with a 25.
Haven't done deadlifts since high school.


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2010)

You're putting up some decent weights. Revisit the deadlift; it's a great lift. 

Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## ATyler (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright I throw deadlifts in again..........


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## GXR64 (Sep 13, 2010)

ATyler said:


> I've been stuck at a plateau for a while now and am really considering starting my first cycle. I have done some research and am really looking into naps beginners bulk cycle.
> Length 10 weeks
> Weeks 1-4 GP Methan10 40 mg per day
> Weeks 1-10 500mg GP Test Cyp per week
> ...


way to young, stay natty for a few more years and build that natural base up more.


----------

